# I want Web Hosting Account!



## rahul964 (Feb 15, 2008)

Will Any 1 Help me...
Payment method: paypal
I visited www.godaddy.com & choose my plan but when the payment page appearn it asking to add credit cart..but i have no Credit card..

I have 10$ in My paypal Account & i want to purchase Web hosting Account with out Adding Credit Card...

is any1 here who can help me???

plz help me its urgent...
I want at least 5 gb Space for 10 $...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 15, 2008)

@rahul964, I would advise you to check this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74717

Also, please do consider checking www.outpowerhosting.com
There are much more flexible payment options.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> @rahul964, I would advise you to check this thread:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74717
> 
> Also, please do consider checking www.outpowerhosting.com
> There are much more flexible payment options.


does that mean you accept paypal ?

PS: for all those ignorant, Cyrus has given a link to his own thread and site which offers web hosting for throw away prices.


----------



## ahref (Feb 15, 2008)

> I want at least 5 gb Space for 10 $...



Is it $10 monthly or yearly ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> does that mean you accept paypal ?



Yes, that's right. Paypal is accepted if the transaction charges are included.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 15, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> Yes, that's right. Paypal is accepted if the transaction charges are included.


I think paypal has no transaction charges if transfer is paypal-to-paypal.

PS: 5 gb for 10$ ? I don't think even YOU can charge that low.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I think paypal has no transaction charges if transfer is paypal-to-paypal.



There are if the account you are transferring to is a business or a premier account. And mine is a business account for obvious reasons.


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 15, 2008)

Is that $10 / month or year ?
5GB of space for $10 / year makes no sense, unless we consider those who oversell 

You might want to give ExperTrio Web Services a try.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 15, 2008)

If its for complete year......
I think ewebguru (ashok) can offer you some cheap hosting. But I am scared he also cant give you 5Gb space @10$.

And, I cant even think to give 200 MB space at this price


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Feb 15, 2008)

DARK LORD said:


> Is that $10 / month or year ?
> 5GB of space for $10 / year makes no sense, unless we consider those who oversell
> 
> You might want to give ExperTrio Web Services a try.



comeone guys, its understood, it's for a month. It's from godaddy..


----------



## preshit.net (Feb 15, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> comeone guys, its understood, it's for a month. It's from godaddy..



He says he has only $10 in his paypal account  So, well..... you know.


----------



## axxo (Feb 15, 2008)

5 GB disk space
Unmetered  bandwidth
Unlimited MySQL databases
Unlimited   Add-on domains
Unlimited subdomains
PHP Flags manager
Fantastico
FTP access
File manager (browser upload)
Web mail
POP email accounts
Password protect folders
Php MyAdmin
Clustered servers

Price: ( USD )
*Per Month:* $1
*Semi Annually:* $6
*Annually:* $12
*Lifetime:* $20

anyone interested?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 16, 2008)

axxo said:


> 5 GB disk space
> * Unmetered  bandwidth*
> 
> Price: ( USD )
> ...



20 of these please


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 16, 2008)

rahul964 said:


> I have 10$ in My paypal Account & i want to purchase Web hosting Account with out Adding Credit Card...
> 
> is any1 here who can help me???



Yes, you can now link Paypal to your bank account in India. See here for list of banks supported (List of NEFT enabled bank branches)
*www.rbi.org.in/scripts/neft.aspx

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## axxo (Feb 16, 2008)

Sukhdeep Singh said:


> 20 of these please



looks like not believing..pm me will give more info on that.


----------



## ahref (Feb 16, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> If its for complete year......
> I think ewebguru (ashok) can offer you some cheap hosting. But I am scared he also cant give you 5Gb space @10$.
> 
> And, I cant even think to give 200 MB space at this price



@Ravi, Thanks for recommending me , I provide cheap hosting but not that much cheap. Need atleast $40 per year for 5GB space.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2008)

axxo said:


> 5 GB disk space
> Unmetered  bandwidth
> Unlimited MySQL databases
> Unlimited   Add-on domains
> ...


I want it..


----------



## axxo (Feb 16, 2008)

Pathik said:


> I want it..



sent a pm..if u are lucky enough you may get lifetime unlimited for $15 before feb 20


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 20, 2008)

axxo said:


> sent a pm..if u are lucky enough you may get lifetime unlimited for $15 before feb 20


is there a catch ? it looks impossible. If genuine, I will take 100.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Feb 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> If *genuine*, I will take 100.



U think so


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> is there a catch ? it looks impossible. If genuine, I will take 100.



you will be putting 100 websites on high risk


----------



## ahref (Feb 20, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> you will be putting 100 websites on high risk



It is wrong to underestimate others business model. There are sites which are providing free hosting, he is atleast charging some money. He may have some strong business model, but he has to convince his customer, that his business will survive after providing this type of service.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 20, 2008)

ahref said:


> There are sites which are providing free hosting, he is atleast charging some money. .


But all free host have something background.
Let me give you some examples:
1) frihost.com ej.am and many others want forum posting in return.
2) Will either put some restriction, like SMTP off (110mb.com), no SQL databse, and want you to go for paid membership to avail these features.
3) will put ads on the site.
4) Dont allow domain hosting.
5) And many are scams......
once your site is famous...they just put own site, or will start asking money.

And like this, there are many ways of free host to make money.

And cheap hosting is only attractive in start. Once the site start eating space and bandwidth, the host will ask to upgrade plans, giving excuse as"this is root thing and we cannot do anything".


----------



## rahul964 (Feb 24, 2008)

rubbish,
iwant web hosting for 1 year,for 10$...from alertpay account
not from paypal account


----------



## slugger (Feb 24, 2008)

rahul964 said:


> Will Any 1 Help me...
> *Payment method: paypal*
> I visited www.godaddy.com & choose my plan but when the payment page appearn it asking to add credit cart..but i have no Credit card..
> 
> *I have 10$ in My paypal Account* & i want to purchase Web hosting Account with out Adding Credit Card...





rahul964 said:


> rubbish,
> iwant web hosting for 1 year,for 10$...from alertpay account
> *not from paypal account*



*hangover still not gone????*

and who has said what that rubbishing them?


----------



## valtea (Feb 26, 2008)

If its for just an alternative to free hosting and that you wont mind your website taken offline, then definitely go for it. 
If its going to be a permanent site and that you want to give a good and reliable service to your site visitors then go for a good (well known) service, though you may have to pay more than $10 for a 5GB hosting


----------

